
Supernatural Sound: Science and Shamanism in the Arctic (2013) - benbreen
http://theappendix.net/issues/2013/7/supernatural-sound-science-and-shamanism-in-the-arctic
======
Intermernet
For an interesting insight into Samuel Hearne, I can recommend the book
"Ancient Mariner: The Arctic Adventures of Samuel Hearne, the Sailor Who
Inspired Coleridge's Masterpiece".

I bought it on a whim and found it brilliant.

[1]: [http://www.amazon.com/Ancient-Mariner-Adventures-
Coleridges-...](http://www.amazon.com/Ancient-Mariner-Adventures-Coleridges-
Masterpiece/dp/0786713046)

